# Scrib Checking In



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Just stumbled onto this site via an old thread on another board. My wife and I, along with our 3 kids (4 1/2, 4 and 7 months) have been looking at trailers this year and I think we have pretty much decided on the 21RS, as of yesterday. The floorplan was always at the top of our list, but when we actually got to see one - wow! The fit, finish & materials are just at an entirely different level than anything else we have looked at. Anyway - "hello" from the beautiful Willamette Valley in Oregon!

Roy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Roy-

Welcome to Outbackers!!! Wish you the best in your decision on the outback. We love ours







If you have a questions of concers feel free to search the forum, and post your question. There is a ton of knowledge out here.

Again welcome!!

Ron


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, feel free to ask questions. I found it easier instead of searching just to go to a forum topic that I was interested in ( for you since you are lookin is Problems and answers) and read a lot, old and new. You can spend hours doing that alone. Still do not be afraid to ask any question, you will get a honest answer.

Patience is a key virtue here, Knowledge and Friendship follow.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and feel free to ask away!!!

I have gotten more answers here than anywhere else on camping/trailer questions.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Scrib welcome to the Outbackers as a former man of the Valley its good to know we have another Northwesterner. There is talk of another Outback Rally at Ft. Stevens, might consider joining the group if you have the time!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome Roy,

You will be very pleased with the Outback. We sure are with ours!









As Y-Guy says, it's good to have another Northwesterner in the group. We are in the Beaverton area ourselves.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh - been digging through the posts all morning and printing some stuff out. My brain's spinning a bit with all the info but I'm relieved that my TV will be up to the task ('02 Durango 4x4, 4.7L V8) - I was a bit concerned. Dealer was trying to push the 25RS







but I knew that 7,000lbs wasn't going to cut it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At least you can say no to the dealer!

I started looking at a 23rs, then my wife liked the 4 bunks in the 26rs. Of course we go to a show and the only one their was a 28rsds, 4 bunks and a slide, had to order one quick before she saw anything bigger. Good thing I did not own a pick up so 5 th wheels were out

Have fun

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Scrib!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Scrib to the group.
Lot of great people here









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome Roy
We checked this site before we decided on our 27 RSDS. We also got ideas fr the TV here too. We got that first.
THe people here are friendly ,caring and alot of fun








You will get alot of in sight into all kinds of info here. Camping sites, how to get the best deal. Yep, It will make your head spin







In a good way; Knowledge is power.
Someone even did a mod for a baby bed on a 26, but I think someone did one on a 21 too. The picture Gallery has lots of mods and instructions too.
But like the Outback Guys say, ask questions. Someone will be here to help you out.
Have fun.
Jan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome,

Excellent choice in trailers, the 21RS is the finest in the line







enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrib, This board helped many of us decide to buy an Outback. The product is great, but the assistance of these great folks made all the difference.







Go get your Outback, it's waiting for you.....


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We love our 21rs and tow with a 2004 Durango SLT 4X4. We've had it out twice and just can't stop congratulating ourselves on the great choice we made, ha! You will love the design --compact to tow but roomy inside. Welcome!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> At least you can say no to the dealer!
> 
> I started looking at a 23rs, then my wife liked the 4 bunks in the 26rs. Of course we go to a show and the only one their was a 28rsds, 4 bunks and a slide, had to order one quick before she saw anything bigger. Good thing I did not own a pick up so 5 th wheels were out
> 
> ...


I didn't own a pickup either ...






























Welcome aboard, Scrib!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and let me say, you will love the 26RS,.....oh wait, you said a 21RS...well they're nice too.










Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi roy action

welcome aboard and congrats on your decision to pick an outback.









darrel


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats on the decision to buy an Outback. This forum was a huge part of our final decision too. We picked up our 26RS last week (we were first looking at the 21RS but that quad bunkhouse won us over). DH and I expect to be asking many more questions and hopefully we can return the favour down the line to other "newbies" like us.

Welcome aboard!
... Carolyn


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Good thing I did not own a pick up so 5 th wheels were out

Hee Hee-that's what we said before we got our trailer. "The suburban is perfect!!!". Now we have the burb AND a truck... And why did we get a truck? To pull a fifth wheel of course!

Scrib, welcome aboard action . This board is addicting so you might as well say it now..."My name is Scrib, and I am an Outbackers.com-aholic"


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mike,

Didn't you mean smallest in the line?? Just kidding. I would have gotten a 21RS myself if the DW didn't convince me otherwise.







LOVE that bicycle door!

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to our happy little group. You will always get great answers and we keep the "flame wars" to a minimum.

Reverie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody! Looking forward to hitting the road soon.

And Reverie, I'm sitting in your dang airport right now - hating life, of course


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Scrib!

This is the best darn site on the net - full of very good info.

We love our OB, hope you do too.


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Roy! welcome to the group from a fellow Albany Outbacker!

Are you buying in Salem or Eugene? We found Ingram gave us the better deal- we bought our 25rss 3 weeks ago.

We live in South Albany, near the high school.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!

Another Oregon Outbacker... We'll look for ya on the road...









Welcome to the best site on the internet. No question too silly to ask.

I found this site prior to buying my Outback and it was the luckest thing I ever did, as I ended up buying my Outback from a member.

Happy Camping and hope to see you at the fall rally (when/where still TBD)


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Ingram? Will have to check with them - I thought Curtis was the only dealer in OR. I need to get my TV sorted out (selling a SUV, getting either a 3/4 ton Suburban or Quad Cab) before I pick up the Outback. I've got a Labor Day deadline, though, so I need to get all this wrapped up! We lived over by Lexington park last year, and now we're in N. Albany.

Hey Jim - how do you like that Quadrasteer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Quadrastreer is AWESOME...

I can turn it off while driving and can't stand driving without it for a mile. Seriously, the SUV handles so well with it enabled, I never turn it off.

I can out corner a Honda Accord. Actually tested it with a guy I work with. I could do a 360' in a 2' less diameter then he could.

Backing up the trailer is a dream and when the SUV is going over 30mph the tires steer in the same direction, which bascially removes any chance for the inertia to take over and set the trailer in a sway pattern during a lane change.

Love it...Love it....Love it.

...even my wife notices a difference!!


----------

